# salt and pepper



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i wanted to be sure if the eggs would be fertile before i posted this the last time this pair bred they had 5 eggs 4 hatched 1 was squashed bye his siblings so this time i hope it goes better

mom is lutino split to cinnamon
dad is cinnamon split to pied


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

The mother can't be split to cinnamon. Cinnamons a sex linked gene - males need two copies to be visual, and one two be split, but females can only have one gene so they're either visual or they don't have it. Did you mean something else?

Your chicks could be:

Edited, thanks to Kim. 

Mother: Cinnamon Lutino 
Father: Cinnamon split pied

Males:

Cinnamon split Lutino
Cinnamon split Lutino Pied

Females:
Cinnamon
Cinnamon split Pied


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

actually the female is cinnamon lutino...thats what allen meant but typed it the wrong way by saying split....


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Kim.  I'll edit my post to show the proper mutations.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

not a prob mythara...i just know allen's birds well lol....our skittles was a baby from allen and we got Angelica from him because she fell for my mikey while he was visiting lol and we will be getting one of his cinnamons from this clutch!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

sorry about the missprint my spelling is not good here are salt and pepper


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok so far 5 eggs and looks like she is going to lay 1 more


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow baby chicks! Exciting haha , you can always predict what could come out of it but you don't know which it could be and how many of each until they hatch and grow out some feathers  *excitement :lol:*


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well last clutch she had there was 5 eggs 4 hatched 1 was crushed bye the siblings so 3 survived and that was her first clutch as a new breeder


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and the hatching begins


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the new hatch!

I do see a potential problem...


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i did remove the shell thankyou for the info


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and here is chick 2


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

yay...i'll have to let mikey know they have hatched!!! he will be so excited! i sure am!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes i no mike wants one so he will be excited and yes i,ll be hand tamming them


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and 1 more makes 3

and another makes 3


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

thats awesome!!!! can't wait!
Mikey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and here are the three this week


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

this is kims and mikes new chick


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

update pics on the chicks now wich one will mike and kim pick


----------



## Nicky (Jul 3, 2008)

awww congrats they so cute enjoy looking after them


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hey what is going on out there 


i don,t no sis but it is big out there


----------

